# JSP (JDBC zu MySQL) --> Loginpage Passwörter mit MD5



## markwaldhoff (28. Aug 2006)

Hi Leute !

Ich wollte mir gerade mal eine Login-Seite bauen, die die Passwörter mit MD5 verschlüsselt in der Datenbank ablegt.

Jetzt komme ich aber zu der Frage wie ich Passwörter in JSP mit MD5 verschlüssel und dann in der Datenbank ablegen kann ? Kann mir da jemand helfen, bzw. einen Tipp geben ?
Wenn ich mit phpmyadmin einen Eintrag in die User Tabelle einfüge kann ich direkt angeben das er das Passwort mit MD5 verschlüsseln soll... das hilft mir aber nicht viel....  ???:L  ...wenn ich das Passwort jetzt in der JSP Datei bzw. in der Passwort-Check Bean auslesen will, dann muss ich das Passwort in der Datenbank ja irgendwie entschlüsseln.

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand einen Tipp geben.

Gruss,
Mark


----------



## SammY (29. Aug 2006)

Guten Morgen Markus,

du kannst leider einen Passwort das du mit MD5 verschlüsselt hast nicht wieder entschlüsseln.
Du kannst das eingegebene Passwort auch MD5 verschlüsseln und dann mit dem in der DB vergleichen. Sind dann die beiden werte gleich so war das eingegebene Passwort richtig.

So verschlüsselt man in Java MD5:

```
private String createHash(String text){
		MessageDigest md5;
		StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer();
		try {
			
			md5 = MessageDigest.getInstance("MD5");
			byte[] hash = md5.digest(text.getBytes());
			
			for(int i = 0; i < hash.length; i++){
				sb.append(Integer.toHexString(
						(hash[i] & 0xFF) | 0x100
						).toLowerCase().substring(1,3)
				);
			}
			return sb.toString();
		} catch (NoSuchAlgorithmException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
			return sb.toString();
		}
	}
```

Versuch das mal.

Gruß SammY


----------



## markwaldhoff (29. Aug 2006)

Wow !
Das klappt ja super !!!  :toll:  :bae:   
Vielen vielen Dank !!!  :applaus:


----------



## SammY (29. Aug 2006)

Kein Problem


----------

